# Pregnyl side effects or O?



## Martina2310 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello Fertility Friends, 

I am 41 y.o. and DP is 42. We are TTC for 1,4 year now, DH is ok, I have endometriosis.This is our 4th IUI. I used Menopur and then I triggered on Saturday night at 22:00. On Monday at 14:00 we did our IUI. My question is, on Sunday night and exactly 24 hrs after Pregnyl I had abdominal pain on the right side mostly, I can say it hurt a lot. Could that be a side effect of Pregnyl or you think I ovulated? Last time I had an ultrasound on Saturday morning at 11:00 and the follicles were 22-23mm one of them and approximatelly 13-14 mm the other 2. Another question, now that we speak about follicles, when I had an ultrasound on Thursday they were 15, 15 and 16 and when I went for an ultrasound on Saturday one had become bigger and the 2 other ones smaller, how can this be?? I thought that they either grow or stay the same size? Now I am at the 2ww. Pfffffffffff.....PS. Before this IUI I was using Menopur + Ovitrelle as a trigger so this was my 1st time with Pregnyl. Ovitrelle gave me no side effects. Thanks in advance girls.


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

I used pregnyl as a trigger and I defiantly was very uncomfortable on one side. The nurse said it was most likely ovulation pain.


----------



## Martina2310 (Feb 24, 2015)

Really! Oh, that sounds not-so-comforting.....I really hope that I didn't ovulate...Did the pain last long? And do you remember how many hours after the trigger it started?


----------

